# Mahler: Symphony 6 Exposition > WHAT IS IT?



## gwarner (Feb 16, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but despite having two top rated recorded accounts of this work (Levi-Atlanta S O & Sanderling - St Petersburg P O), and repeated comparative listening efforts, I remain challenged, if not flummoxed, to positively identify exactly which thematic passage comprises what is known as the Exposition (in the first movement - Allegro energico). Naturally, acquiring this knowledge, I believe, is necessary (and earnestly sought) in order to enlighten my understanding the debate over whether the Exposition is repeated or not. How this would be explained in words I'm not sure---perhaps someone could offer a specific sound sample (or melody line scoring) of just the Exposition itself?? (Or alternatively direct me to a link).


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'll try words, and if that doesn't help then I'll try something else if nobody else beats me to it.

The exposition comprises the pounding A minor march and the Alma theme; soon after the Alma theme, when the cellos play it again, more wistfully and slowed down, that is the end of the exposition, after the snare drum quietly plays the "fate rhythm" again. Does this help at all?


----------



## gwarner (Feb 16, 2009)

Dear World Violist,

This certainly gives me some good clues to go on---thank you so much! The many CD reviews I've read led me to think that the Alma theme was separate of the Exposition, but I may have misunderstood. Then again, I think perhaps the professional reviewers especially, tend to assume that everyone understands EVERYTHING they're talking about. Thanks again!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

gwarner said:


> Dear World Violist,
> 
> This certainly gives me some good clues to go on---thank you so much! The many CD reviews I've read led me to think that the Alma theme was separate of the Exposition, but I may have misunderstood. Then again, I think perhaps the professional reviewers especially, tend to assume that everyone understands EVERYTHING they're talking about. Thanks again!


You're very welcome, and I'm glad I could be of help.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Exposition - Repeated*



gwarner said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but despite having two top rated recorded accounts of this work (Levi-Atlanta S O & Sanderling - St Petersburg P O), and repeated comparative listening efforts, I remain challenged, if not flummoxed, to positively identify exactly which thematic passage comprises what is known as the Exposition (in the first movement - Allegro energico). Naturally, acquiring this knowledge, I believe, is necessary (and earnestly sought) in order to enlighten my understanding the debate over whether the Exposition is repeated or not. How this would be explained in words I'm not sure---perhaps someone could offer a specific sound sample (or melody line scoring) of just the Exposition itself?? (Or alternatively direct me to a link).


The exposition or the Marche Tragische is repeated in the fourteenth minute approx.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

tahnak said:


> The exposition or the Marche Tragische is repeated in the fourteenth minute approx.


I think gwarner was referring to the exposition repeat as in the repeat taken before the development, not right after. For the repeat before the development, it's around five or minutes into the piece depending on the tempo...

Minute markings are really a very bad way to illustrate timings in this piece. Bernstein/NYPO takes it at a very brisk 21' with the repeat, but Barbirolli, who takes the same amount of time, does NOT use the repeat, meaning the timings are spaced out much more massively and therefore rendering this whole exercise useless...


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.andante.com/profiles/Mahler/symph6.cfm


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Symphony_No.6_(Mahler,_Gustav)

Full score and four hand reduction.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The question of whether the repeat should or should not be made is a very good one here. The extended development of the themes within the expo. itself sometimes seem enough 'druming in' of the material to justify not doing the repeat despite M's inidcation. One of the thematic features that could lead to this desicion by some conductors (such as Barbirolli - my favorite by the way) is that there is a great deal of similarity between the themes (not counting the bridge, the slow w.w. at fig 7. even here the pizzicato recall the 1st theme).










It could almost be said that the mvt. is monothematic but that's going too far and denies M his 'big tune' at fig. 8 as being 'new material'. The dotted 8th & sixteenth upbeat to a half note cut off with a 8th on beat three (how clumsy words are! see the inset in the picture above) is the germ of the whole movement. Even the Second them in the related key of F major cannot escape this rythmic infection.










This is the reason some might consider not doing the repeat. I don't think it's obligatory but things may have been different in 19th Century Vienna!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Very insightful stuff you have shown us, post-minimalist! Thanks much for that.

I think a lot of whether or not the repeat should be done is about the conductor's preferences and interpretation. I mean, were I to conduct it, I would probably take the repeat, as I learned the piece with the exposition repeat (through Bernstein's first recording, NYPO).


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

For me, I prefer the repeat because the symphony would be even more finale heavy than it already is..


----------

